# Modern Arnis Seminar in Philadelphia



## Cebu West (Nov 27, 2003)

On January 31st,2004 in Folsom, PA. Guros Chad Dulin and Sal Todaro (both are WMAA certified instructors and grading officers) will be teaching a workshop on the following: Basic and Advanced Trapping Hands, Trapping Hand Applications, Abanico Corto with Applications and Stick Grappling. For more information contact Sal Todaro at 610-543-2624, or e-mail SALVI1@aol.com


----------



## Cebu West (Jan 26, 2004)

Just a reminder about the seminar this coming weekend. We had a great seminar last year when Chad and I got together and this year will be no exception. Hope to see you there.

SAL


----------

